# Kitchen wall unit



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I made a start on the kitchen wall unit today. I got most of the carcase done and a dry fit by this evening.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the doors and the face frame made today. Next I shall be painting it before assembly.


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

staining or painting?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

It will be painted in white AC laquer.


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

Post some pics when your done.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the face frame in a dry fit today and the hinge positions marked out on the doors and frame.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That's nice! Just need one? or are You going to make more?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

It is just the one Howard. It is to match the kitchen she has. When this is finished I have a full bedroom suite to build for her too.


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

Souds like you stay as busy as I do


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have managed to get the interior painted and glued together.








I now have to sand the exterior and then I can paint the cabinet completely.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Very nice work! I like it,Alan. Once You get it up there, after a bit it will look like it's always been there! I know, I hit My head on one I made until I got used to it!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Howard. I know just what you mean about hitting your head! 
I have got it all finished apart from the catches.








I am not sure if I should fit magnetic catches or the 'ball'type?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Niccccccccccccccccce!!!!!


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

While I was on the job for the wardrobes today I managed to get some pics of the cabinet fitted in place as I forgot to take them at the time.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That looks beautiful! Nice work.Alan! When Are You going to go into it on Your own full time? You might get some replies from someone who would like to have some built!


----------

